# Pepsi cola or Coca cola?



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 10, 2022)

i like pepsi so much better.
and they are also not so pushy in israel like coca cola.
coca cola is threatening buisnsess here from what i've heard {in israel}


did you know that ? could you guess that?


usually i buy the pepsi light {called here pepsi max} syrup and prepare in with sodastream {i prefer to make small bottles}.
the syrup isn't always in shops and i buy only sometimes....


what are your thoughts about pepsi and cocacola?


----------



## jennyema (Jun 10, 2022)

Coke all day


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 10, 2022)

I used to drink Cola but then found the sugar/syrup upset my stomach. 

I switched to diet or 'no sugar' but really didn't like the taste. 

My son suggested Pepsi Diet.  said it might taste more like the coke. I was great!  I was amazed, thought it really funny and ironic!

Rarely drink carbonated drinks anymore and for some reason cola's have completely lost favour with me.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2022)

I don't drink a soft drinks often. But when I do, it's Coke. I find Pepsi too sweet.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 10, 2022)

I don't drink softdrinks often, other than club soda. I used to prefer Coke to Pepsi. I was surprised the day I noticed there actually was a difference. I asked for a Coke in a resto to go with a meal. The glass of brown, fizzy beverage arrived. I could tell by the smell, even before I tasted it, that it wasn't Coke. Yup, it was Pepsi.

But, Coke did that New Coke thing back in the 1980s and then had to make Coke Classic. The Coke Classic was classic when it came out. But, the by the next time I had one, about six months later, they had made the flavour revert to the something sweeter and more like the New Coke. Now, I don't drink Coke or Pepsi. I will make an exception for Coke, if someone has some that is kosher for Passover. There is no corn syrup in the one that's kosher for Passover. I haven't tried that yet, but friends tell me it tastes like Coke did back in the day.


----------



## Marlingardener (Jun 10, 2022)

I don't drink carbonated beverages since they just don't agree with me. My husband, who is diabetic, drinks the sugar-free Pepsi. He hasn't had a Coke for years. He likes the Pepsi, and when we can find it we get several two liter bottles.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 10, 2022)

LOL - I should have mentioned, I discovered it was not the sugar that was upsetting me in the carbonated drinks - it was the carbonation!  

Acid Reflux will do that to yuh!


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 10, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> I don't drink a soft drinks often. But when I do, it's Coke. I find Pepsi too sweet.


  that's what i like about pepsi


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 10, 2022)

i see
it is also not ideal for teeth. you better drink some water or a seltzer afterwards to clean the acidity but also to wash the sweet taste. i like to wash the sweet taste..


----------



## GinnyPNW (Jun 10, 2022)

I don't drink either, as the HFCS doesn't agree with me.  There are 365 brand sodas that use only "Pure Cane Sugar" so I'll have one of those, once in a while.  Occasionally, we can find the Coke or Pepsi that is made in Mexico and those use sugar instead of HFCS, so we might have one or two of those in the fridge.  

Mostly, we drink unsweetened ice tea or something from Simply Juice.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2022)

Don't buy or drink carbonated beverages.  I make my own using our SodaStream machine and flavor packets from the dollar store.  No waste and I get what I want.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 10, 2022)

why do they make them with high fructose corn syrup in the us?


in israel it is with sugar i think but i buy the diet pepsi anyway


 it feel very depressing to drink hfcs


does Simply made in the US?


Katie H
they started to sell in israel pepsi syrups for sodastream {i don't like big companies like soda stream but i compromise on that}.
maybe you can find too.....


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jun 10, 2022)

I´ll just stick to beer.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2022)

SEEING-TO-BELIEVE said:


> why do they make them with high fructose corn syrup in the us?
> 
> 
> in israel it is with sugar i think but i buy the diet pepsi anyway
> ...



Not big on colas.  Usually like fruit flavors...grape, cherry, orange, wild strawberry, along with A&W root beer, all of which I can get at my local dollar store for $1 per six pack box.  Not bad.  There are other flavors I like but some of them are a bit challenging to find regularly.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 10, 2022)

i never had a draft beer.
i like grape diet syrups but i think that its taste is different in israel.
when i was in north america i bought in 'safeway' a grape syrup which had a taste similar to wine and not what is sold here in israel.


the diet syrups are not expensive in israel too..


the most common one is raspberry syrup.


actually in some religious places with big gatherings to the public we have taps with raspberry 'juice' along with taps with water.


i'm not sure if i've seen it in other places except for Meron. i'm not very familiar so maybe it is not the only place that has these juice taps.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jun 10, 2022)

I drink diet Barq's.  Tastes similar to the regular.  Bummer is it doesn't have caffiene.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 12, 2022)

Vinylhanger said:


> I drink diet Barq's.  Tastes similar to the regular.  Bummer is it doesn't have caffiene.



That's so crazy... I didn't realize the diet version was caffeine free.

I suppose diet Barqs is all bark and no bite.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 12, 2022)

ahhh *Frank*, was just roasting a few chest*nuts*. Wondered if you'd like to join me.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 12, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> ahhh *Frank*, was just roasting a few chest*nuts*. Wondered if you'd like to join me.



I do not meddle in the affairs of dragons.


----------



## LVDeb (Jun 30, 2022)

Neither.

Mom worked for Pepsi for twenty-something years. I got my first real job as an admin there. My brother worked there...then got hired at Coke.

All of this at the height of the Great Cola Wars in the 80's. 

BUT...I will say, if I do have to drink it, or get a craving for it, it's either one from a fountain. They just taste better than canned or bottled.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 1, 2022)

Diet coke, can't stand the taste of regular coke and hate Pepsi.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 2, 2022)

Draft sodas come in premix pressurized containers, wher the syrup is mixed with the carbonated water as it comes out of the dispenser nozel.    I worked for a soda bottling company netween high scool graduation, and joining the U.S. Navy.  The only real difference between bottled soda, and draft, is that the flavor syrup is squirted into the bottle/can, followed by the carbonated eater, then shook to mix them together.  

We nottled Nezbits, fruit flavors Nehi orange, with real orange pulp in the sirup, Frosty rootbeer, Dad's rootbeer, Vernor's Ginger Ale, RC Cola, and Upper 10.  I used to occasionally bring a case of soda home for my family to enjoy.    As far as Rootbeer goes, it was gallon glass jugs of A&W Roitbeer that was filled at the local A&W rootbeer stand that was everyone's favorite.  Though Hire's was the first rootbeer, I never much cared for it.

Of course, this was back in 1974, when all sodas were made with cane sugar.  Syrup recipe: 200 gallons water, 200 lbs. sugar, 1 gallon of flavor concentrate.  Interestingly, the flavor of lemon-lime soda syrup is the same flavor as Juicy Fruit chweing gum.  Root beer when the carbonation is removed, tastes like wintergreen, and brown sugar.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 3, 2022)

I do not like any soda, well, maybe mello yellow. But id we are talking plain old Pepsi or Coke, the brown stuff, then it's pepsi all the way


----------

